# hds 5 users manual



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a users manual for my hds5? Finder/plotter. Mine must have gotten misplaced. Lowrance doesn't seem to offer one and I don't want to download all the pages from there site.

Thanks, Gill


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

this was a month ago, if you want i can pm the guy. http://www.bbcboards.net/zerothread?id=691259


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

this ones even better price and they can mail you one.http://www.threeriversmarine.net/manuals.aspx


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I got one with mine,but I downed loaded the pages I needed to use the most ,rather than look through the manuals all the time


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Rockytop. Just ordered my copy.


----------

